# One Loft Race Idea



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I notice that all the One loft Races cost more then some people can afford to put their birds to test out. I was thinking why don't someone in here hold a one loft race in here for bragging rights? It would compose of people in here who are interested in testing their birds. I would do it but I do not have the space and a club racing unit. There would be a 20-30 fee just to cover the miscellaneous things like band, feed, medication, and training. What do you guys and gals think? Remember it's just an idea that popped up in my head only, nothing to get people stirred up.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

The reason they are expensive is because they pay out big and the owner/handler takes alot. I just seen a new one the other day and it said the are going to pay out 100,000 well i figure the payout and it was only 99,000 but whatever. Then I figured the entry fees and they totaled 161,000. I would gladly take 62,000 to handle a few hundred pigeons for half a year. It is probably even cash. Wow, the real winners are the hosts of most these one loft races. Oh, and don't give me the poor one loft people have to pay for feed amd medicine and train because that is so little I guerantee it is probably less then $5000. So I would profit 57,000 cash for 6 months work. Around here you would be rich and could take the rest of the year off.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Your idea is good, but the actual costs as stated such as feed, medication, etc., and the expense of road training the birds. That is when it gets expensive. I personally am going the one loft and futurity route due to the time and expense of training them. Some of the race and perch fees are reasonable, especially if you compare them to the time and expense to yourself. Just my thoughts, Don.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the idea. I too have thought of this. BUT was wondering just how many racers are on this site. I know there are a few of us. The perch donation could be a reason for a new loft  If the PT team was not to large (not a large loft needed and my combine ships 30/race) this braggin rights race would work.
I have limited space NOW but a new YB loft would be nice. 
?????? I wonder if my wife wants a loft  ????? She has mentioned it ???? Then there could be a flock comming home weekly. 
 got me thinkin' If a small team, a small say 5x8 would be big enuff. and easy for wife to say yes to. ALSO weekly posts and photos could be made here as how the PT race team is progressing. AND my wife's first race season results. 
I like the idea. If someone here does do a PT braggin rights race, Lets try to get a roll call of who is intrested in hosting and or flying.


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*race*

I Would Do This If Someone Starts It Up. I Dont Want To Send A Bunch Of Money To Race An Till I Find Out More About The Birds I Have. I Do Have A Few From Cbs Loft That Has Ped. One Is Rooie Pearl Kid So I Will Be Flying His Grand Kids. So Let Me Know If Someone Is Going To Do This And I Will Send You My Info For Contacting Me.

Thanks Vic


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would also possibly send a few birds.
I would love to have a one loft race here. I'm pretty sure that I won't be racing YB's next year, but don't know if hubby would go for it or not. 
Let's see what sort of response we get as far as people who would enter.
I personally wouldn't be concerned about making a bunch of money. As long as expensenses were covered, that would be about it. 
Of course,, you want make a little bit, but not enough to retire on!!! LOL


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd be interested but some of you veterans would have to swallow your pride when my Meulemann/Jansen Crosses or one of my RR Meulemann's (reds a nice color Tony ) fly home first, and second, and third...................... actually if I can get my first batch of youngins this spring to come home during training I'll be pleased... but a fella can dream and poke a bit of fun as well can't he. I'm actually very impressed by many of you- racers and non racers and your knowledge, committment, and love of the sport and of pigeons in general and if I send two birds well third might earn one of you folks I respect a dipoloma.  All in respectful good natured, Sunday Mornin after church, fun folks.

On a serious note if we could get folks that lived near each other to help out it might be possible to pull this off. I don't have the knowledge of loft managment, bird prep,etc yet, but (AS AN EXAMPLE) someone like Allen who does could handle that part and I could assist with the training runs, etc. but I think it would take more than two folks. Don't know how many of us are in Northeastern PA but maybe there's more of us in a group in NC, or FLorida, etc that could work something out. Keystonepaul


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I knew there will be some kind of interest.  Lovebirds, I think you bring up a good point. I think that if we calculate in how much feed a bird will eat throughout the months, how many road training will be done, and how much medication will cost , then we can throw in like an extra 10 buck or so for the Loft Manager. I also think that around 100 birds more or less would be fine. It would be nice to see some friendly competion and not think about winning a pot of money everytime. ONLY BRAGGING RiGHtS!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would enter some  Of course feeding, training, and everything else would cost money, but there's no way it would cost anymore to enter than the other One Loft races. Simply because the big money prizes would go poof. Although I would LIKE to win a whole lotta money, I'd also like to have something like this to test my birds first...so that I could have a decent chance in the other ones  Knowing how good my breeding is, would be worth a whole lot more to me right now.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I would be interested in this race especially if lovebirds handled my birds.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I would send some if Lovebirds was handling the race and the cost was ok.Say 30-40 dollars a bird. But thats just what I could afford.That may not be enough. Jeff


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*pine needles*

Hi

Does Any Want To Buy Some Pine Needles For Nesting Material?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, Renee has a wonderful loft for a race like this...-cough cough cough-....


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have to admit, you have a heck of a good idea. If the person could figure out the exact costs for feed, gas etc, you could keep the costs down, no payout, but the satisfaction of knowing how your birds performed against others. Call it the "Expense Controlled One Loft Race".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From the way it's looking, we could almost call it the PT One Loft race


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the idea and could send a few birds. What would the rules be? Number of birds a fancier could send, when the birds could be sent, etc. What about after the race, does the owner pay to have the birds shipped back? 

If Lovebird could not host the race I could. I have a loft we could use. Maybe these bragging rights races could be an annual thing and a different member of the forum could host it each year? 

Anyway good idea... if it happens. Maybe we could do an auction open to forum members after the race?


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> From the way it's looking, we could almost call it the PT One Loft race


That can be a good name. I was thinking "The Poor Mans One Loft" 
But yeah, the Pt One Loft would be a good name.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

*Be careful what you ask for!!!!*

Keep in mind folks what you are asking. Think about the work Renee would have to do. She would have to receive and log each bird, quarantine it, feed it, water it, train it, and race it. Keep up with every lost bird. Set up a post here to keep us informed. This will require a lot more time and expense then we all are thinking. Need at least 100 clocking bands for her clock. A truck to haul that many birds. Time and expense driving the 10, 20, 50, miles for training. Time and expense for 100, 200, 300 mile races. Log in each bird and inform us of every step. So seriously, 50 dollars a bird is on the low end. Renee would have to keep good records and receipts in a separate account and keep up with expenses as well as each bird.

We all most accept that a bird and the money we gave for that bird can be lost anytime from the first loft flight to the last race. We may want bragging rights but we may end up with paying to lose birds. If Renee is ready for that and all members accept whatever the results may be, then where do I send my birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I think at least $100 per bird.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I would be interested. I could breed some white delbars for it.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Count me in that would be cool if it was not more than 75.00 to 100.00 and how many birds would we send?

Southwing


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Kit of 6 for $300~  i'm in.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

If Renee is hosting the race, I AM IN.

George


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that $300.00 and shipping could be costly for bragging rights. 

Southwing


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Southwing said:


> I think that $300.00 and shipping could be costly for bragging rights. Southwing


I agree with you. For $300, you can enter one of the one loft money races already. I think the amount of birds should be limit to at least 2 or 3 that way whoever runs it would not be overwhelm with birds. It would save a lot of time also.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Southwing said:


> I think that $300.00 and shipping could be costly for bragging rights.
> 
> Southwing


6 birds 300 = 50 dollars a bird plus shipping. But some things we need to know.

1 What is the total birds Renee can handle?
2 How many people are interested.
3 From that info we determing max and min birds each can submit.
4 Cost... Need someone to guessamate Cost for feeding, meds, gas, and for each training toss and race. Divide that figure by number of birds to get the cost per bird each need to submit.
5 Need to set up race dates and decide how many and distances with reserve dates for bad weather.

Last but least, we all need to understand the work and time Renee would have to do to pull this off. I know she can do it, I also like the fact our bird's safety will come first, but does she really have the time

Tony

PS Renee, say yes, please say yes LOL.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Big T is right. It would be a huge amount of work. My club did a futurity race every year. Members of the club handled out of area birds. I was one of the handlers in 05 race. It was a real PITA. We accepted birds March to June. It seemed like every week I was driving somewhere to pick up a bird. Birds in quarantine, not to mention the fact that you have a group start to loft fly then you add new birds and it sets everything back again.

In order for this to work whoever handles the race would have to have idea on the number of birds they could handle. Say 80 birds. The first 20 fanciers that call get to put birds in the race that year. 4 birds for x amount of dollars.

Also being that it is not a big money making venture and we are not catering to customers the handler of the race would pick a week that was good (like the 1st week in April). That week would be the only week birds are accepted. All the birds in the loft would be new and “in quarantine”. After that week no adding birds. All the birds at the same stage would make training a lot easier as well.

Just a couple of thoughts…


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the purpose of the PT one loft would be to see how many folks we can get to participate- not how many birds. I'd rather see fewer birds per person and more folks able to participate. Folks have already mentioned keeping it cost effective. The more birds per racer the higher the cost and quicker we'll reach whatever max number of birds that can be accomodated. Keystonepaul


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Who Has The Right To The Bragging Rights.*

*All I have to say if you are looking for bragging rights, go and get good birds and beat the people in your club and combine.Keep this in mind you are not training the bird,you are not feeding the bird and you are not cleaning the loft, so if a bird wins a one loft race, what have you done to rate bragging rights . The person that did all the work is the only one that has a right to bragging rights and anyone that thinks otherwise is fooling them selfs. * GEORGE


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

george simon said:


> *All I have to say if you are looking for bragging rights, go and get good birds and beat the people in your club and combine.Keep this in mind you are not training the bird,you are not feeding the bird and you are not cleaning the loft, so if a bird wins a one loft race, what have you done to rate bragging rights . The person that did all the work is the only one that has a right to bragging rights and anyone that thinks otherwise is fooling them selfs. * GEORGE


It is true what you say, but the breeder have a say too because he/she put the right pair together to produce a bird with the capacity to win.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

i would love to participate 75 to 100 dollars ferch fee...3 birds limit and poll money is optional.......... its to much work but it depends how commited is the handler...she/he could even used their own club to do the training or possible enter the birds to their club racing..... but who knows....


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

george simon said:


> *All I have to say if you are looking for bragging rights, go and get good birds and beat the people in your club and combine.Keep this in mind you are not training the bird,you are not feeding the bird and you are not cleaning the loft, so if a bird wins a one loft race, what have you done to rate bragging rights . The person that did all the work is the only one that has a right to bragging rights and anyone that thinks otherwise is fooling them selfs. * GEORGE


The one thing I like about one loft races is it takes most varables out and rates each bird by its breeding. All the birds are trained the same, feed the same, released together and fly together to the same loft. It is a great test to see if you got the best of the best. With combine races, other issues come up that can cause the best bird to not place. So bragging rights are for both. The person who bred the bird and the loft that flew it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I think this is a great idea but I also think you should make sure you have a loft to have it in first and then go from there


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think this is a great idea but I also think you should make sure you have a loft to have it in first and then go from there


LOL.........I agree. You guys have the birds hatched and at the PO already!!! LOL
As much as I would love to do this, I don't think it will be possible. Lots of reasons that I won't go into but suffice it to say that a one loft race isn't in the cards for me. Not this year anyway. 
It would be a lot of work and due to circumstances at this time and being unsure what the next year might bring, I don't think I could commit to such a big undertaking. 
If someone else here wants to give it a try, I'll be glad to participate and enter a few birds or whatever you guys come up with.
I also have been involved in running a futurity and believe me, it's not something to be taken lightly. The nicest people can turn into holy terrors in an instant if they think you've done something wrong with thier birds. Been there, done that............
I do appreciate the votes of confidence that I got from all of you. Thanks a lot. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *All I have to say if you are looking for bragging rights, go and get good birds and beat the people in your club and combine.Keep this in mind you are not training the bird,you are not feeding the bird and you are not cleaning the loft, so if a bird wins a one loft race, what have you done to rate bragging rights . The person that did all the work is the only one that has a right to bragging rights and anyone that thinks otherwise is fooling them selfs. * GEORGE


AWWW...George, lighten up man. If done right, this could be fun and if you enter a bird and I enter a bird and my bird beats yours, when it's been treated the same, fed the same, everything the same......you can BET I'd be bragging!! and you should too!
So, all those guys on the cover of the mags, that entered birds in futurities/one loft races and won consistently don't have a right to brag??? If they had sent a different bird, things might have turned out differently. If you BREED the bird and feel like it's worth spending the money on to compete against other flyers and you are right...........then you DO have bragging rights!!


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> i would love to participate 75 to 100 dollars ferch fee...3 birds limit and poll money is optional.......... its to much work but it depends how commited is the handler...she/he could even used their own club to do the training or possible enter the birds to their club racing..... but who knows....



Racing with the club can be fne, becaue there will be more competiton, but the only thing that might happen is that if a bird traps at some other combine racers loft, the chance of the racing band and/or the bird disapearing will be high. Its just like how Lovebirds them were talking about on another topic how racing band was being taken off from birds that stray to other lofts. If that happens a lot, then the cost will add up. If the format is for a one loft race, it would be better because they will all be flying to one loft only, and will not be following any other bird to other racers loft. And if some birds are lost, you will know that it is not in someone elses loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

1981 said:


> Racing with the club can be fne, becaue there will be more competiton, but the only thing that might happen is that if a bird traps at some other combine racers loft, the chance of the racing band and/or the bird disapearing will be high. Its just like how Lovebirds them were talking about on another topic how racing band was being taken off from birds that stray to other lofts. If that happens a lot, then the cost will add up. If the format is for a one loft race, it would be better because they will all be flying to one loft only, and will not be following any other bird to other racers loft. And if some birds are lost, you will know that it is not in someone elses loft.


I agree. One loft. One handler. One group of birds. No one else invovled. IMO, the actual race should be held during the week rather than the week end to avoid hitting other race birds. That's what we did with our futurity.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

*Possible PT One Loft Race Site?*

You do not know me from Adam, I am new to the forum. I think the idea of a one loft race is cool. I am in the process of building two new lofts. The plan was between Thanksgiving and Christmas take down my two old lofts. One is the small starter loft 8x4 the other is 8x12. 










If folks would send birds to a person, they do not know I could host the race this year. We could do $50 for two birds. See what kind of interest there is. I would have a few conditions:

1.	I would like someone that everyone knows and trusts to step up to handle the funds and pooling. I think it would be fair that any surplus after expenses plus some percentage of the pooling go to me for doing the bulk of the work. If we ended up be way under budget it would be nice to be able to charge another 10 or 15 dollars a bird before the races start. I send receipts in and someone mails a check to me. Making things transparent for everyone as far as the money goes. 

2.	I would only accept birds during a small two-week window. That would make training and quarantine easier. 

Some kind of three or four race series with the winner being the person with best average speed between all four races is better then one race. For training, I would end up loft flying and then putting the birds on a training truck and look at paying for space on the club trailer once the races start. The training would be with other birds. I am sure I could get a separate release time but there would be no guarantee they do not mix with other birds. I would have to do it this way in order to keep expenses down. The races could all be during the week stand-alone. 

Let me know if there is any interest in having me host. If someone else has the means to do it, I would definitely send birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Flapdoodle said:


> You do not know me from Adam, I am new to the forum. I think the idea of a one loft race is cool. I am in the process of building two new lofts. The plan was between Thanksgiving and Christmas take down my two old lofts. One is the small starter loft 8x4 the other is 8x12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is a start. I'm sure there will be some questions. 
Do you have an electronic clock and club unit? I don't know that $25 a bird is near enough. By the time you figure feed and a chip ring and medication and training.........I think you're already in the hole.
Also, have you actually started on the new loft? I would consider keeping the small 4 X 8 to use as a quarantine loft. Just a thought. And I guess you know that the race birds and your birds should be kept completely separate from each other.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Renee and all,

My current clock is an Atis Top. I have it in the budget to buy the M1, which I plan on doing. I do not however have a club unit. What I was thinking I would do (again to keep expenses down) is use the club unit at my club to allocate the birds. For the races, I would just do them as training tosses and print results from the clock. Being that we are not talking about big prize money, I would like to think that we could do it this way to keep things simple.

As far as quarantine, I have twelve 30x24 individual wire hutches to separate a bird if it gets sick. I plan to use the hutches this year for my breeders but will be all finished breeding by April and can use them for birds if they happen to need it. 

The $25 dollar figure? It is just a rough guess that would still need to be worked out. The goal is to keep it affordable for everyone. 

60 birds X $25 = $1500
60 birds @ 50 pounds of feed a week 28 weeks $700.
60 bands @ 2.30 $138.
Space on the Training Truck $300
We have $362 left for medication/misc.
For the actual races, estimate the cost at $600. $100 for gas, pay a driver $100 x 3 races = $600. So maybe $35 or $40 dollars is a closer break-even point. I liked the $25 now and maybe $15 down the road. Maybe it is better to get it all upfront. Charge 50 a bird... this would still need to get worked out. Again I would wantt someone else to step up and handle this side of it.

As far as keeping, the birds separate from my other birds. The big issue with the current location of the loft is it is a 100 yards from my house. No water, no electricity. Therefore, I carry water up there and run power cords for lights and clock. 

I am building two small starter lofts after your same design from Redrose. I plan to make a few changes. I have already built one three years ago but want to make a few changes. I do plan to fly a small team of youngbirds next year, based on the same principles from an earlier post about the small team idea. 

More info on my plans for young birds next year. I plan to fly the birds based on Alex Beiche YB System. Basically January weaned babies on lights, locked down completely for five weeks May 1st to the middle of June (no loft flying at all) The birds will go through a complete moult. From May 1st to June 15th, I would have five weeks of not worrying about my YB team to devote to loft training the one-loft birds. 

We still need to work out plenty of details (like the money issue) but I think it is very doable.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Flapdoodle said:


> Renee and all,
> 
> My current clock is an Atis Top. I have it in the budget to buy the M1, which I plan on doing. I do not however have a club unit. What I was thinking I would do (again to keep expenses down) is use the club unit at my club to allocate the birds. For the races, I would just do them as training tosses and print results from the clock. Being that we are not talking about big prize money, I would like to think that we could do it this way to keep things simple.
> 
> ...


ok... sounds very promising but theirs alot of question needs to be answer plus your a newbei have u ever race birds or handle young bird racing before? if so do you belong in a club or combined and what club and the very important is how stable you are.......if you be able hold to this birds for next six months or if you get sick who would be the next person tto takecare of this birds...their alot......plus the most is can we trust you!!!! specially when involving money....


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I do not want to sound rude. Your 40 dollar per bird investment pales in comparison to the investment in time and money I am offering to make for *“our”* first PT One Loft Race. Moreover, remember one of my conditions would be someone else handling all the money and pooling as far as who has paid and all that stuff. 

As far as stable? I do not know what that means. I guess I’m stable, I’m 19 and I am renting a place, I don’t currently have a job but my landlord says I can stay as long as I want… OK not really. I would say I am stable. I am married with five kids. We own are home. We live out in the sticks on 10 acres. I am a self-employed Insurance Broker. 

As far as getting sick, it could happen to any of us. If that did happen, would the race go on with out a hitch….NO. Would the birds be taken care of? YES. 

Animal/Pigeon experience: I have only raced two young bird seasons. 2005 and 2009, I am a member of the Auburn Club, Camellia City Racing Combine. You can catch the race results on the AU website. In 2005, I think I was second average speed out of 40 flyers in the combine. I had two combine firsts, and many other diplomas. In 2005, I also handled birds for a futurity race. I think I had 15 birds, one of the birds ended up coming in 7th place. 2009 results stunk. I had February babies that did not see the outside of the loft until the second week of July (long story, that goes with the getting sick above). I had great returns the birds homed but did not race home. 

I have raised horses, goats, sheep, cows, llamas, pigeons (Rollers, Old Germen Owls, and Racing Homers), chickens, quall, and pheasants. 

I would definitely consider myself new to pigeons, especially compared to some that have been doing this for forty plus years. Again, I think I would be a good option for our first race, but I do not want to discourage anyone else from offering to host. My feelings will not be hurt if the group decides to go a different direction. 

Here is a picture of me helping to basket a one loft race earlier this year. I only helped with shipping. 









Here is a picture of me and my clan in front of the house.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

what...5 kids  you cant be stable lol  just kidding ..nice looking family you gots there


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

$50 a bird sounds good, the way Flapdoodle puts it. I could do that. Of course it was easier when we had Renee in mind cause then I didn't have to worry about shipping, LOL. But whatever!  I just want to test my birds.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Flapdoodle said:


> *I do not want to sound rude. Your 40 dollar per bird investment pales in comparison to the investment in time and money I am offering to make for “our” first PT One Loft Race*. Moreover, remember one of my conditions would be someone else handling all the money and pooling as far as who has paid and all that stuff.
> 
> As far as stable? I do not know what that means. I guess I’m stable, I’m 19 and I am renting a place, I don’t currently have a job but my landlord says I can stay as long as I want… OK not really. *I would say I am stable. I am married with five kids. We own are home. We live out in the sticks on 10 acres. I am a self-employed Insurance Broker. *
> As far as getting sick, it could happen to any of us. If that did happen, would the race go on with out a hitch….NO. Would the birds be taken care of? YES.
> ...


OK, first comment in bold. If you take on this project you are going to have to have a thick skin, and I mean thick. People are going to question what you do from start to finish, some will tell you what is right and what is wrong, and some will tell you how they would do it. If you do this you will have to let it go. Now seeing you with five kids and mostly girls tell me you have experience in this. I just want to prepare you.

Second Comment in bold. Any man married, with five kids is anything but stable. And to admit you are a self employed Insurance broker in this economy, tells me that you cannot be stable, but you just might be crazy enough to run this one loft idea.

Third comment in bold. Any man who says he has the experience to do this is a fool. You admit you are new to this and smart enough to let someone else handle the money. 

So, why not, I'm in. I agree with a two week shipping window and a two or four bird limit. 50 dollars a pair sounds good. 

Now you develop a thick skin and who takes the money.

God Bless, Tony


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

We need a committee to form the rules and make decisions concerning the one loft event. Keystonepaul


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

keystonepaul said:


> We need a committee to form the rules and make decisions concerning the one loft event. Keystonepaul


I vote for you, Renee, Becky and loft owner.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

keystonepaul said:


> We need a committee to form the rules and make decisions concerning the one loft event. Keystonepaul


I like the committee idea. Is there enough interest to do this now that it does not look like Renee is handling the birds (at least this year)?

If there is and everyone is willing to have me handle the race, a committee needs to discuss rules, and also set the price of entry. Something else that needs to be considered is what about the birds after the race. Does the race committee collect money before the race to pay for shipping the birds back to the breeders? 

Like just about every aspect of pigeon racing everyone is going to have different ideas and opinions. The sooner we decide on a location and get a committee together the better. That way the three or four people in the committee can make the decisions and then present to the rest of the group.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

If others are in agreement with that I'd be game- whereever I can help. Big T himself might be a good addition to the committee as well. Thanks, Keystonepaul


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

> I notice that all the One loft Races cost more then some people can afford to put their birds to test out. I was thinking why don't someone in here hold a one loft race in here for bragging rights? It would compose of people in here who are interested in testing their birds.





> We need a committee to form the rules and make decisions concerning the one loft event.


This started as an idea. For fun. Now it is starting to get complicated. I would just like to keep it FUN. Put some birds in a loft with other PT flyers. Have my birds flown as there own, just to see how they do in another loft without the pearch fees and politics of a OLR. Way back in my post (#4) you would of read a cheap fun race. Flown as a team. Part of combine. Training just like my team, compitition, weekly race results. AND if if all PT loft bands were sent to PT flyer for the PT loft race it could be a special COMBINE special race band. The money won could be for prises for thr PT loft too. The extra if any prize winnings cold be the handlers incentive. FUN is the whole idea. Test the birds not the handler. Small loft, small OLR a team (and loft) just for the special race. The birds would be flying as part of the COMBINE special race BUT the PT team would be comming only to one loft on someones property. ALL race shipping is not an extra expence. The handleris training birds anyway. Shipping weekly would be the same as if handler bread them. And the "special race" would only be a DATE. There could be a combine result AND a loft result.  I'll keep watching this post. I am a member of "the nosey bunch club" here on PT anyway  Maybe the idea should of been a PT team not a "PT ONE LOFT" just a small team in a loft somewhere. A kit made of PT members birds.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Lmao 19, renting? Landowner haha Got me good!I stopped reading, then I continued this after noon. I'm in ha....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A_Smith said:


> This started as an idea. For fun. Now it is starting to get complicated. I would just like to keep it FUN. Put some birds in a loft with other PT flyers. Have my birds flown as there own, just to see how they do in another loft without the pearch fees and politics of a OLR. Way back in my post (#4) you would of read a cheap fun race. Flown as a team. Part of combine. Training just like my team, compitition, weekly race results. AND if if all PT loft bands were sent to PT flyer for the PT loft race it could be a special COMBINE special race band. The money won could be for prises for thr PT loft too. The extra if any prize winnings cold be the handlers incentive. FUN is the whole idea. Test the birds not the handler. Small loft, small OLR a team (and loft) just for the special race. The birds would be flying as part of the COMBINE special race BUT the PT team would be comming only to one loft on someones property. ALL race shipping is not an extra expence. The handleris training birds anyway. Shipping weekly would be the same as if handler bread them. And the "special race" would only be a DATE. There could be a combine result AND a loft result.  I'll keep watching this post. I am a member of "the nosey bunch club" here on PT anyway  Maybe the idea should of been a PT team not a "PT ONE LOFT" just a small team in a loft somewhere. A kit made of PT members birds.


I don't see it as getting complicated. Someone sets up a set of rules and if a person doesn't like them, then they can keep their birds at home. 
If you want to "test" your birds in someones loft, I'm sure that lots of flyers here would accomadate you and you could do that and STILL join the OLR. 
I don't think all of sending someone a bunch of birds to fly with thier club/combine would work......not with everyone because some combines have shipping limits and what if there was more birds than the limit allows? 
This doesn't have to get expensive or out of hand. Just friendly and fair for everyone.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree that this was just an idea and if happen, was suppose to be fun. I think if the cost go up, it would be better to just fly in a oneloft race. I was looking around and found a one loft that cost less then some of 50 range. If it cost too much, it won't be fun no more.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

1981 said:


> I agree that this was just an idea and if happen, was suppose to be fun. I think if the cost go up, it would be better to just fly in a oneloft race. I was looking around and found a one loft that cost less then some of 50 range. If it cost too much, it won't be fun no more.


http://loftone.net/irace/id81.htm This OLR cost you shipping and just $5.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Also anouther option is everyone here could send birds into me for our futurity next year just for the shipping. Most people are already doing it anyway. I know it is not a one loft but other than being mixed in with other birds it is. They are still all coming here. I already plan on building another loft this winter anyway. If not I will send birds to this one loft race.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*???*

has this idea fell apart?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Here you go


----------

